# Feb 9th: IN State Beekeepers



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeepers Assn will be holding their spring meeting on Feb 9th in Anderson, IN at the Sonrise Camp & Retreat Center.
Dr. Keith Delaplane will be our featured speaker.
If you want to drive up Friday evening, overnight accomodations are available (free, but bring your own sleeping bag or blankets). We'll be going out to dinner then sitting up half the night talking about bees...
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

address for SUNRISE CAMP & RETREAT CENTER for GPS ----and starting TIME ---thanks


----------



## badgerbybirth (Dec 30, 2011)

Son Rise Camp & Retreat Center- 6720 Ridgeview Drive, Anderson, IN. 46013
Saturday February 9th.Registration and social hour will begin at 8:00 and the meeting will commence at 9:00


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Final reminder - THIS weekend in Anderson.


----------

